# dar papaya



## esteban

Hola a todos,

Quisiera un equivalente inglés a la expresiòn "dar papaya" que usamos en Colombia.
Puesto que no sé si la usamos sòlo nosotros me parece que no estarìa de màs darles una pequena explicaciòn.
Por ejemplo si ando solo a las tres de la manana por una zona de mala muerte (un "atracadero municipal") con una cadena de oro gigante que exhibo de manera muy ostensible, le estoy dando "papaya" al ladròn que quiera robarme. Otro ejemplo, hace algùn tiempo atràs una muy buena amiga mìa me dijo "!al (al hombre) que me de papaya, me lo como!" (ahora que lo pienso de pronto allì habìa un mensaje subliminal...).
En fin de cuentas "dar papaya" se podrìa traducir como "descubrirse" o "dar una apertura" pero en el sentido de los dos ejemplos que les di.
Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.

PD De paso como dirìan ustedes "dar papaya" en sus respectivos paìses?

Moderator's note: several threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## cristóbal

Bueno en inglés... con el contexto de la zona de mala muerte... yo diría "you're asking for it."
"If you go walking around there in the middle of the night with gold chains and jewelry hanging all over your body, you're just asking for it."

Pero en el ejemplo de tu amiga, no tiene sentido usar esa frase... no estoy seguro de cómo traducirlo.


----------



## latingem

me gusta mucho la traducción de cristóbal. yo lo entiendo como alguien o algo que está provocando. al hombre que me provoque, me lo como!


----------



## Artrella

Bueno Esteban, acá pasa lo mismo.  Si vos vas por un lugar "peligroso" con un auto hermosísimo, lo que nosotros decimos "los estás* provocando*",
"se lo estás dando *servido"*...


----------



## gus254

esteban, dar papaya en VERNACULAR


----------



## esteban

Gracias a todos por su ayuda. En el caso del ladròn me parece que "you're asking for it" està muy bien.

Ahora me doy cuenta que el segundo ejemplo era un poco ambiguo...en realidad "me lo como" (en este sentido) es un eufemismo para decir "le hago el amor"!
Suena mucho màs lindo y divertido que otras palabras...
Al decir ella "al que me de papaya, me lo como" està dando a entender que no desaprovecharìa una oportunidad amorosa!
Si una mujer dice "Si Juan me _da papaya_, me lo como" es una forma divertida de decir "Atenciòn Juan, si _bajas la guardia_, ya sabes lo que podrìa pasar...".
Asì que, Latingem lo has entendido perfectamente si te refieres a "provocar" en este sentido.
!Aùn asì es bastante coloquial!, mi amiga no se hubiera atrevido a decirle esto a su abuelo o su abuela...


----------



## gus254

Esteban, 
Me encanta la expresión. Dar papaya en inglés londinense se podría decir "to be blatant". Es decir, andar solo a las tres de la manana por una zona de mala muerte sería 'blatant', o como en el caso de tu amiga la fufa uno también podría ser 'blatant' con ella.
También existe el adverbio 'blatantly' o sea "...*blatantly* walking through a rough area at three in the morning with an ostentatious gold chain..." O en el caso de tu amiga "¡al que me de papaya me lo como! yo diría "I'll f*ck anyone who *blatantly* tries it on" o "I'll f*ck anyone who's *blatant* enough".
Claro que en inglés la expresión no me suena tan graciosa.


----------



## latingem

yo como venezolana que soy, le habría entendido bien clarito, aun sin si, como hasta ahora, no he oído nunca esa palabra. pero si, a los abuelos mejor no decirle esas cosas!


----------



## esteban

gus254 said:
			
		

> Me encanta la expresión. Dar papaya en inglés londinense se podría decir "to be blatant".


Me da gusto aprender expresiones del inglés londinense! Asì como lo pintas me parece que "blatant" traduce exactamente la expresiòn "dar papaya" so thank you gus254 now I have a nice expression to try someday...


----------



## gus254

con mucho gusto, a la orden


----------



## yecido

I have always wanted to know how to say this phrase in English
DAR PAPAYA
ej:
Mi hermano *dio papaya* y lo atracaron ayer por la noche, le robaron la plata y el celular.
Es mejor no *dar papaya *y no llevar la tarjeta de credito.
Ese man *dio papaya *y le robaron el carro, eso le pasa por dejarlo en la calle.


----------



## Txiri

Sounds like it means "not to be stupid" or "not to tempt fate"


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola yecido, ¿por qué no explicas de manera más explícita el significado de "dar papaya"? 
A partir de tus ejemplos, me imagino que es algo así como "ostentar", pero puede ser otras cosas. Saludos.


----------



## yecido

GRACIAS, OK.

DAR PAPAYA es un verbo usado en Colombia que quiere decir que no hay que exponerse para que lo roben o atraquen.
En términos generales exponerse a algún peligro.
I was wondering if there is any SLANG word in English for that phrase,
Ej.:

1.El gringo *dio papaya*: se fue para  Medellín en bus y en el camino hubo una redada de la guerrilla y lo secuestraron.
(En este caso se supone que los extranjeros no deben salir en bus a otras ciudades porque corren el riesgo de ser secuestrados, este gringo hizo caso omiso, es decir no hizo caso y se fue para Medellín en bus, por eso lo secuestraron, en pocas palabras DIO PAPAYA).

2. A Laura, la hija de Clara, la violaron el viernes por la noche, pues ella *dio papaya *y se fue para el centro y salió sola a las 2 de la mañana y tomó un taxi.
(En este caso, se supone que el centro de la ciudad es peligroso y que tomar taxi de noche, una mujer solitaria y joven corre muchos peligros. Laura dio papaya y por eso le pasó lo que le pasó).

3. Alberto: Hermanito, me robaron el celular. Estaba en el café y fui al baño y cuando regresé el celular y mi maleta no estaban.
Yecid: Si ve, eso le pasa por *dar papaya*.
(En este caso, es peligroso dejar cosas no atendididas[unattended] porque se las roban, entonces lo mejor es no dar papaya).

ANY THOUGHTS, ANYBODY?
I am looking for a slang phrase or word in English to express the same idea.
Probably a gringo who has lived in Colombia may knows. Thanks.


----------



## Txiri

yecido said:


> que no hay que exponerse para que lo roben o atraquen.En terminos generales exponerse a algun peligro.


That's the meaning of tempting fate.


----------



## jsf_pp

En Chile, dar papaya se dice "venderla". Por andarla vendiendo, le robaron todo lo que tenía.


----------



## sunafterrain

In northwestern U.S., I would say an equivalent is "to ask for it." For example, if someone leaves their purse on the table and goes to the bathroom, I could say, "She was asking for it," like she was asking for trouble. 

We usually use it in the present continuous form: "You're asking for it" or in simple past or past continuous: "You asked for it." "He was asking for it." It puts some of the blame on the person for doing something foolish, and getting hurt by it.


----------



## Feralga921

Hola:
En Ecuador DAR PAPAYA = ANDAR DESCUIDADO = ANDAR CON LA BOCA ABIERTA sin fijarse por dónde anda.


----------



## txpaddler

It sounds like another option could be *to let one's guard down*. Eg.: He let his guard down and was mugged.


----------



## simcog87

Hola a todos:
Hmm..., interesante, yo también estaba buscando esa expresión y hay algunos significados que me sirven, pero a ver, otro sinónimo podría ser DESCUIDARSE, EXPONERSE. ¿En este caso cómo sería en inglés?


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hola paisano,

*Don't get caught slippin* (Dont put yourself in a position where you become vulnerable to be taken advantage of)_. _


----------



## simcog87

Thank you very much


----------



## 9iselle

Oiga Esteban,

Sé que fue hace rato que dejó el mensaje por acá pero quiero comentarle que soy paisa londinense y no estoy de acuerdo con la expresión "blatantly" para decir dar papaya.  Le cuento que es un inglés callejero súper mal hablado.  No todos entenderían una cosa de esas.

Dar papaya quiere decir buscar problemas y en inglés suena mucho mejor decir - to ask for it, o to ask for trouble.

She was asking for trouble when she left her bag open and they stole her camera.
He was asking for it when he decided to walk through a dangerous park in the middle of the night.

Esta expresión es mucho más común y suena más adecuada para el tema.


----------



## simcog87

¡Vea pues! Bueno, es parecido pero tanto en la Costa Atlántica como en Bogotá, significa "exponerse" "descuidarse" (y por lo tanto meterse en líos debido a nuestra negligencia)..., bueno es tan solo un matiz. ¡Gracias a vos también, parcero!


----------



## angl1023

esteban said:


> Quisiera un equivalente inglés a la expresiòn "dar papaya" que usamos en Colombia.
> Puesto que no sé si la usamos sòlo nosotros me parece que no estarìa de màs darles una pequena explicaciòn.
> Por ejemplo si ando solo a las tres de la manana por una zona de mala muerte (un "atracadero municipal") con una cadena de oro gigante que exhibo de manera muy ostensible, le estoy dando "papaya" al ladròn que quiera robarme. Otro ejemplo, hace algùn tiempo atràs una muy buena amiga mìa me dijo "!al (al hombre) que me de papaya, me lo como!" (ahora que lo pienso de pronto allì habìa un mensaje subliminal...).
> En fin de cuentas "dar papaya" se podrìa traducir como "descubrirse" o "dar una apertura" pero en el sentido de los dos ejemplos que les di.
> Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


En los eeuu - dicimos "asking for it"
A man goes into a bad neighborhood wearing a gold chain "he's asking for it"
También en el doble sentido en el ejemplo de tú amiga..."He is asking for it, and I'm going to give it to him"
hehe


----------



## rodneyp

Otras opciones...: Don't be a mark. / Don't make yourself easy prey.


----------



## Court Interpreter VICTOR

dar papaya (Colombian)

Don't slip up or 
Get caught


----------



## AntonChe

Alguien me puede decir como dicen dar papaya en México y en Guatemala?
Agradezco sus respuestas

Saludos de Guatemala


----------



## Court Interpreter VICTOR

*no seas el blanco, 
no te hagas presa fácil*.


----------



## Frank van der Heijden

Dar papaya means being a sitting duck or to be an easy prey ... it is related to the fact that papayas hang from the tree at an arm's reach so they are easy to pick, not much effort is needed


----------



## Martin Estiven Guiral

hello, i'm colombian. You may see me please which is the mean of "dar papaya".
y como se pronuncia en inglés.


----------



## Adimine

Good afternoon, looks like it you could translate it something like 'don't get caught napping' in the sense of 'don't put yourself in a position where people can easily take advantage of you'.
Any (online/offline) dictionary should be able to help you with the pronunciation.


----------



## mixtape

Hey Martin, 
There's no exact equivalent to my knowledge. You'd have to paraphrase it. I agree with Adimine said.
Also something like "Don't make yourself a target for" + (thieves, for example).


----------



## paul355915

En este caso, ¿se refiere al peligro o al sexo?


----------



## mixtape

Dar papaya (Colombian slang): facilitar las condiciones para que pase algo (normalmente) malo (que te roben, que te estafen, etc.). El sentido se puede extender al sexo, supongo, pero no es eso primeramente.


----------



## paul355915

Me gusta DON'T MAKE YOURSELF A TARGET, también 

Don't put yourself in harm's way
Don't ask for it
Don't take any chances


----------

